# Front Side Bus?



## Yasemin (26. Juni 2002)

Kann mir das jemand genauer erklären was das Ding macht? Also für was es genau am Prozessor zuständig ist.

Danke schonmal


----------



## foxx21 (26. Juni 2002)

FSB (FrontSideBus)

Abkürzung für «Front Side Bus». INTELs Bezeichnung für den Systembus, der die CPU [1] mit dem Second-Level-Cache (L2 Cache) mit einer Geschwindigkeit von 66/100/133 MHz - im Unterschied zum Back Side Bus - verbindet. 100 MHz FSB bedeutet, dass nicht der Rechner, sondern der Prozessorbus mit 100 MHz getaktet ist, wie es bei Pentium II/III- oder AMD K6 2/3-Prozessoren üblich ist.

-greez.


----------



## Yasemin (26. Juni 2002)

Und was bewirkt dass dann?


----------



## foxx21 (26. Juni 2002)

Der Front Side Bus gibt an, mit welcher Geschwindigkeit (Takt) die CPU Daten nach außen liefert (externer Takt).



d.h. desto mehr fsb desto schneller liefert die cpu daten nach außen


-greez


----------



## Yasemin (26. Juni 2002)

Oh wow, danke, genau diese Info hab ich gebraucht, dankeschön


----------

